# Havanese auction



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

The auction has started. You can access it here.
http://havanese2008.homestead.com/


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow some really great stuff!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

BUMP


----------

